
Show HN: Hackers New - show stories from /newest on your HN front page. - folz
https://github.com/folz/hackers-new
======
folz
Hey HN, my weekend project was a browser extension for Firefox and Chrome that
displays items from /newest on the front page.

The idea came from some comments I saw a couple days ago. The gist was that
because very few people actually check /newest, getting a story out of /newest
usually requires an upvote ring, existing fame, or luck. I'm hoping that by
including new stories on the front page, I'll get myself to check them out and
upvote them more often than I currently do.

The extension chooses stories at random from /newest and includes them on your
front page. The stories get re-chosen every fifteen minutes. You can upvote
them from the front page just like you would from /newest.

Links to the extension are in the repo!

